
Utopia: A Decentralized P2P Ecosystem - kd3
https://u.is/en
======
jan6
totally doesn't seem sketchy in the slightest ;p though advertisment is on
point and well done...

~~~
kd3
Yeah was wondering what people here think. The videos are cool

